# average sex for marriage



## Lowrider (Jul 8, 2010)

Hi, I have only been married for 4 months
Me and my wife have sex an average of 3-4 times per month...
I have had erectily dysfuntion due to antidepressant medication, and low sexual libido, also due to the meds...
I fear that this is causing stress in my marriage.My wife feels worried about it, and so do I. Especially because we are so newly married. 
My wife think that we had more sex when we were dating... However, I seem to think it was about same. There were times of course we were having more sex, maybe 2times per week. but not all the time. It is very expensive for me to take cialis in order to maintain an erection. Which often causes me anxiety.

Just wondering what other experiences were?  and if anyone had any offering of suggestions/opinions, and what is normal for a newly married couple..


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

"Normal"?

You'd have to ask what is normal for a couple where the husband has ED.

It sounds like she wants ore sex and while you may not be able to get an erection, there are other ways to satisfy her that don't include penile penetration. Look into them. You may find that this kind of activity may help with your ED.

Also check with your doctor to see if there is another medication you can take that has fewer sexual side effects.


----------



## Needy_Wife (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with Chris. Buy some toys for her...it would not only satisfy her, but it would spice things up in the bedroom for both of you. 
I don't know much about ED, but like Chris said, it might help you as well.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

2-3 a month here and i have no ED issues


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I really don't know much about all of this, other than reading Anti-depressants R known to cause problems here, Please Google Wellbutrin, many claim that Wellbutrin is different & accually increases Libito, see if your DOC could perscribe this for you, could change everything & you wouldn't even need Erection drugs at all. 

Here is a thread I found on a Depression site about this very question:

sex drive - Depression Forums

Here's an article about a possible up coming Sex friendly anti-depression : 


In Development: An Antidepressant That Won't Affect Your Sex Drive | BNET Pharma Blog | BNET

Doesn't really matter what other couples do -the frequency, just that you & your wife are happy/satisfied.  It sounds like she might want more -if she is worried though. I would think at least 2 times a week is the lower end (for normal) for newlyweds. Just my opionion.


----------



## Wisp (Jul 17, 2010)

3-4 times a month is very shy for a newly wed couple, go to a doc soonish, intimacy is an important part of marriage, for now that is sex with your wife.

PS. take her with, do not be shy, any doc worth his salt should give you good advice and/or adjust your meds.


----------



## Banff (Feb 8, 2010)

I started an anti depressant a few months ago. While talking to my doc he was first going to put me on Pacsil. After talking with our family counselor he strongly advised against it because of the sexual side affects of these type of drugs. He recommended wellbutrin. 

My experience has been all positive. No side affects I can tell. No sexual issues. And it has worked. I have an overall feeling of well being. Even when having crappy experiences, I somehow can stay focused on the brighter side. 

Go see your doc. Ask about options. And do some research. There might be an easy, quick solution.

Best of luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

